# 1997 Nissan Altima Idles rough and shuts off after awhile



## cmonge1 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is the problem im having hope someone knows how to fix it. Well First before i push on the gas the car idles rough as i push on the gas the car is fine as soon as i come to a stop it starts up again, if im stopped for a long time it shuts off, but starts right back up. what do i have to replace to get it running good again.


----------



## vaiorx450 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would start by changing the fuel filter, it may be clogged. If that does not fix it it may be either your fuel injectors need cleaned or the fuel pump is going bad.


----------



## doggy69247 (Nov 18, 2008)

from the reasurch i have been doing i kinda have the same problem i have numerous acounts of the crank sensor being the problem but u are looking at some big money cus they combined it with the dizzy on the 97 from what i have been told


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

It is likely going to be a problem with the EGR valve or the distributor.


----------

